# Burton Ion 2017



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Used my Burton Ion 2017 boots for the first time.
It seems that they are stiff as a ski boot. Not sure if this is like this on the first times but they were so stiff that the simple turn initiation was hard as hell for me.
Also the heel support on one of the boots is killing me. The heel support on my left foot is too narrow and it causes pain on my Achilles heel. Is there a way to fix this?
Any comments?


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

I have those boots, and you can ride them looser by not tightening the upper zone so much

As for the pain, everyone's feet are different shapes. Are they the right size for you?

Cue Wiredsport.....


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Oh yeah, do you have the optional Yellow J bars fitted on to the outside of the liners?


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Hey,
they are the right size. I will definitely try that, to loosen up the upper zone. I just hope they break in a bit.
Regarding the additional j bars, I didn't ask for any optional at the store but I will check it out by removing the liner. It's weird because i dont feel that on the other foot.
Thanks


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

Jonny C said:


> Used my Burton Ion 2017 boots for the first time.
> It seems that they are stiff as a ski boot. Not sure if this is like this on the first times but they were so stiff that the simple turn initiation was hard as hell for me.
> Also the heel support on one of the boots is killing me. The heel support on my left foot is too narrow and it causes pain on my Achilles heel. Is there a way to fix this?
> Any comments?


Yeah, this year's Ions do feel noticeably stiffer than previous gens. I was surprised in a nice way because with the softer Life liners I was expecting they would be softer. FWIW, mine are the boas.



Jonny C said:


> Hey,
> Regarding the additional j bars, I didn't ask for any optional at the store but I will check it out by removing the liner. It's weird because i dont feel that on the other foot.
> Thanks


You don't need to remove the liner, just peek down the sides of the ankles between the outer shell and liner. They are not included with purchase so I don't think they are the cause.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

I've riden new ions the past 4 season's. All current season each year.

2017 and 2018 are the exact same boot except the colors.

The 2017 and 2018s are slightly stiffer than the 2016s, which was the year they had the green rubbery life liner boot liner.

Yes they are stiff initially. It takes me a solid 14 days of riding to get them fully broken into to how I like them.

I don't lace them any differently while breaking in, which is tight, top to bottom. I just do my best with them until I break them in.


----------

